# Do we have Any shot at landing Elton Brand while keeping Marbury ?



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Preferabley before the Season starts ?

Here are some of the Best Trade Scenerios I could come up with to Accomplish this Feat . Please don't hate , criticize . state why don't you think the Trades wont work instead of just making a genralizing statement back up your Opinion


Keep in ming the New Salery cap is somewhere between 48.5 & 52.5 M & the Clippers Team Salery is at 28.6 m so there under the cap for most trades to work

Idea 1

Maurice Taylor
Trevor Ariza
Jamal Crawford
2006 1st
2008 1st
2010 1st

for 

Elton Brand

Trade 2

Mike Sweetney
Jerome Williams
Trevor Ariza
Jamal Crawford
2006 1st
2006 2nd


for

Elton Brand


Idea 3

Clippers get

Mike Sweetney
Jamal Crawford
Kelvin Cato 
Trevor Ariza
Tony Battie
Knicks 2006 1st
Knicks 2008 1st
Knicks 2010 1st
Magic 2006 1st


Magic Get

Chris Wilcox
Marko Jaric (Resigend & Traded)
Maurice Taylor
Penny Hardaway
Cash=Knicks LLE
Knicks 2006 2nd
Clippers 2007 2nd
Knicks 2008 2nd


Knicks get

Elton Brand
Grant Hill
DeShawn Stevenson
Magic 2006 2nd
Clippers 2006 2nd



Idea 4


Mike Sweetney
Trevor Ariza
Jamal Crawford
Maurice Taylor
2006 1st
2008 1st

for Elton Brand






I Know it's an Extremly long shot for Any of these Trades or even a Elton Brand type Star comming to New York with out giving up Marbury , But would you say No shot some what of a chance or what & Why ?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

never..... why give up all those picks......


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

because if the Team goes how I'll feel it would go with those two on the Team we will be a 50 win team with a outside shot at the Title . So the Picks would be low of course if things go swimingly for the Knicks end with Health & Chemsitry .


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sterling has no reason to make this trade. Everybody knows that Clippers exist for LA's money, and they are good at getting money. Why change something that works?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

because regardless of what they do they get money for simply being the tea 2nd team in the 2nd largest meadia market in the world so regarldless they get money . so money was'nt really an issue when I thought of the deal , a very minor thought did I put into to the clippers money making aspect since they made money with the Likes of Anthony Avent & Pooh Richardson Starting


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Not one of those trades helps the Clippers. The Clippers are trying to make moves to get into contention for a Western Conference playoff spot and all of those proposals would set them back years in that endevor.

Also remember, Mo Taylor was a Clipper and is not wanted back there.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Marbury is the last guy on the roster you should hold onto.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Are you nuts?*

We're talkin about Brand, not Duncan. He's pretty good but how do we even know that the guys we have won't come close to his numbers. What is it that you think he brings that is so much better than Sweetney, for example, who is like several years yoounger and still learning? Back to the short bus for you.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

DeezNets said:


> Marbury is the last guy on the roster you should hold onto.


finally......... nobody agrees that he hurts this team more then he helps it.....


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Why are people still making Sweetney to Brand Comparisions . Mike will never be the Defender Elton is & it's arguble he'll wont become a 35 min player like Brand is . 

Mo taylor might not be wanted back but his contract can be moved if packaged right so he can just be buying time in LA . Crawford gives them a big point guard type to help groom Shawn Livingston & Ariza would sure up the Swing Positons as would Sweetney in the post . They always seemed to be a team that values Potensul since thats what they been selling there fan Base for years . Also the number of picks I would be willing to give might intice the Clippers to bite . Since it is a 3 for 1 trade for the most part & they get 2 quailty young players in most of my offerings .



Now if you want to Say Elton Brand much like a Sheeref Abdur Rahim-Stephon Marbury-Mitch Richmond-Joe Barry Carrol is a born loser I'll disagree with you , but hey you're entitled to you're opinion


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Two things.

One:

No more comparisions to brand. Stop it. Brand has limited post moves. Brand has Kobe Bryant like work ethic. Brand will stay on you all night on defense and at the end of the game be able to tell what flavor of gum you're chewing. Brand has an amazing first step, this is key because it's super rare to see a guy with his size move that quick. But he can, and does and that is one of the reasons he is successful.

Sweets is not that quick. He is shorter. He isn't half the athlete. He has Rodney Rogers type work ethic. It's not ever going to happen. 


Second:



If you're going to raid the clippers roster, don't go after guys they are fanatical about keeping. Remember, Brand was once a restricted FA.

Do you remember this? Remember what happened when the heat tendered him an offer? LA frontloaded his contract so heavily that they couldn't match. Sterling is a jerk, no question. He isn't stupid and sure as hell isn't flexible. You aren't going to get brand for anyone on our roster. Unless we slip him some drugs or something. Good drugs too not bad drugs.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

not just that, but brand is way more athletic than sweetney. 

but whos more marketable...marbury, or brand? then we would really see Sterlings commitment to winning.....


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I would of been more imressed if the Clippers where to keep him as a Unresirticted Free Agent since a Restricted FA is well more Confined to dealing with his oringinal Club & at that time there where no Decent Sign & Trade offers for him so the clippers i belived did'nt even have to match a offer that year since everyone was over the Cap & they decided to give him a good deal none the less . But if you Noticed Brand did'nt get a true MAX deal he reallly got about 85 percent of the max he could get . which is outstanding for the Clippers & Stearling but had he been a Unrestricted free Agent in a Off Season with more suiters to offers Max Deals by being under the Cap or Sign & Trades with players to pull it off with . So when the Heat offered him that contract of around 9 mill which I belive they ended up getting Odom with the Clippers matched it & Raised them a Mil . Smart buisness move , but I don't thinl stearling did it with keeping Brand as MR Clipper . I think he did so because it's a good buisness decesion to sign a all star to a contract less then he should get because market dictates no one else can offer any more then what you where offering at that time & you had the Right to match any offer & the player did'nt have a right to refuse it , so youre in a position of total power . So you can then Sign the Player & when the time comes when theres enough talent dispersed around the league (Since the youth at that time have progressed & we got more Rooks now so more Potensul then there was then . just like 3 years there will be more potensul then then now) to get a deal that gives you Several quality players to stregthen youre roster . While giving them valuble chips which are numerous 1st round picks to boot . I Don't know if something can be creativly done I don't think it's to far a fetch to see Elton Brand in a Knick uniform along side marbury .


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

First off i'm a clipper fan.

I don't think there's much of a chance at all in trading brand, he's the best player and leader the clippers have ever probably had (walton was better, but not at the age he was playing), not to mention the best work ethic. Trading away brand is like gutting the heart of the team, which may have been the case in the past, but the clipper fanbase has been growing rapidly in the last couple of years due to brand's unselfishness, tough play and commitment to winning... which are extremely rare commodities that you can build a franchise around. 

Brand isn't just a guy that fills the stat sheet (if he wanted to, he could easily score 25-30ppg), he's the leader of the team similar to tim duncan (and no i'm not saying he's as good as duncan), the clippers would definitely lose lots of fans and money if he was traded for anything less than a superstar.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quills said:


> I would of been more imressed if the Clippers where to keep him as a Unresirticted Free Agent since a Restricted FA is well more Confined to dealing with his oringinal Club & at that time there where no Decent Sign & Trade offers for him so the clippers i belived did'nt even have to match a offer that year since everyone was over the Cap & they decided to give him a good deal none the less . But if you Noticed Brand did'nt get a true MAX deal he reallly got about 85 percent of the max he could get . which is outstanding for the Clippers & Stearling but had he been a Unrestricted free Agent in a Off Season with more suiters to offers Max Deals by being under the Cap or Sign & Trades with players to pull it off with . So when the Heat offered him that contract of around 9 mill which I belive they ended up getting Odom with the Clippers matched it & Raised them a Mil . Smart buisness move , but I don't thinl stearling did it with keeping Brand as MR Clipper . I think he did so because it's a good buisness decesion to sign a all star to a contract less then he should get because market dictates no one else can offer any more then what you where offering at that time & you had the Right to match any offer & the player did'nt have a right to refuse it , so youre in a position of total power . So you can then Sign the Player & when the time comes when theres enough talent dispersed around the league (Since the youth at that time have progressed & we got more Rooks now so more Potensul then there was then . just like 3 years there will be more potensul then then now) to get a deal that gives you Several quality players to stregthen youre roster . While giving them valuble chips which are numerous 1st round picks to boot . I Don't know if something can be creativly done I don't think it's to far a fetch to see Elton Brand in a Knick uniform along side marbury .




I uh stopped at 9 mil.


The Heat offered him a 6 year 82.2 million dollar contract. Yes, a max contract. LIke I said man Sterling isn't going to let the guy walk. Unless Kaman stops developing right now he'll do the same thing. 


Look man Sterling is smart with his money, and at times super stingy but he doesn't let the goods get away, same with mags man he immediatly matched that offer sheet which by the way is a freaking steal for mags.

Wanna know a player they didn't match?


Yeah.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok Similar Deal for a Diffrent player along the Lines of a Brand-Marbury type Impact

Do we have a Shot at any of the following players while Keeping Marbury on Roster



Elton Brand-Said
Ron Artest
Lamar Odom
Tyson Chandler
Marcus Camby
Brad Miller
Shawn Marion
Antwan Jamison
Corey Maggette
Rashard Lewis
Paul Pierce
Antoine Walker
Carlos Boozer
Pau Gasol
Zach Randolph
James Posey
Vladimr Radmanovic
Al Harrington
Jamall Magolrie
Troy Murphy
Nene
Jason Richardson


or any other All Star or Verge All Star


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Quills and BFK....*

I'll give you guys credit for sticking to your guns but you're almost alone in wanting Marbury to NOT get traded. I get a kick of how you can say Brand and Sweetney are completely different ( they are similiar in some ways in different in others)....moan about what Sweetney will never be (although he has played only 2 part-time seasons as the Knicks ALWAYS had 4s) yet maintain that Marbury WILL indeed be a winner(he's just been a victim of circumstances...ha!). Can't have it both ways....either we judge on what they have done or we judge on what they might be. IMO, Sweets has a much better chance of being a guy with Brand type of numbers than Marbury ever has of leading a team to a championship.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Sweets & Marbs now ?? You do realized youre talking about a Inconsistent Player who cant stay on the Floor with a Consistent player that can Stay on the Floor. Not all players are created Equal & Sweetney is a player that really has to Show & Prove his worth . While Marbury will be given the Opertunity (At least he Should) to prove him self a Winner . Since thats the only thing he has left to prove in basketball , he has already proven to be a consistent player that can stay on the floor since High School . So There will always be a higher threshold of tolerence for Marbury then Mike


Like if your a parent & you have one of youre kids thats gives you headaches & does'nt bring to the Table the quailtys you feel they are capable of . Since you now your child is talented but for what ever reason his/her/its production does'nt match the level You as a parent fill you're child can reach . you will tend to have a shorter leash with the Child & maybe not treat the kid as well as you would as the kids sibling whome pretty much does all the Right things & does what you ask before ask , A kid that looks to stick out there chores & do a good a job as they can & or even willing to sacrifice there own time just to make sure there Favor to the family gets done . A child like that I would have more paticence with & would probelly get along better with , since I would have less headaches


Now in a basketball sence I have said this since IK see him play , Sweetney can lead the NBA in Rebounding & thats no boasting . it's the Truth , problem is untill he plays better defence so he doe'snt get 3 fouls in a quarter . he will never achive that , a lot of people make issues about his condition . not saying it's good but his conditioning is hardley the problem at this point , to me he cant stay on the floor more so do to Defence the Conditioning . So there you hve this player that you know has real good talent yet he cant never produse it on the floor .

on the other hand you have Marbury who defence aside (Who can play 45 mins of Offence & Defence anyway ?) does pretty much every thing you ask for in any NBA player , he gets others involed while including himself on onfense . he can get anywhere he wants on the floor , he has pretty much every skill/talent you want in a PG he really lacks in no area of the Game , even his suspect defence is better then what people give him credit for (Problem is if he played D like he needed too he would go from a 40+ min player to a 30-35 min player) So Since I say he has no real defect & his teams he where on had , yet he did the Best he can to compesate his teams defects & made that his Chore . 


So why get a player who's the good kid , trade away the problem child & no thats not Marbury !


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Quills said:


> Idea 3
> 
> Clippers get
> 
> ...


so 3 teams just mish mosh their whole teams just for fun. Yeah that sounds like its gonna happen


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Also the 2007 2008 drafts are off limits IMO. Those are lotteries with stars in them.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Quills and BFK....*



alphadog said:


> I'll give you guys credit for sticking to your guns but you're almost alone in wanting Marbury to NOT get traded. I get a kick of how you can say Brand and Sweetney are completely different ( they are similiar in some ways in different in others)....moan about what Sweetney will never be (although he has played only 2 part-time seasons as the Knicks ALWAYS had 4s) yet maintain that Marbury WILL indeed be a winner(he's just been a victim of circumstances...ha!). Can't have it both ways....either we judge on what they have done or we judge on what they might be. IMO, Sweets has a much better chance of being a guy with Brand type of numbers than Marbury ever has of leading a team to a championship.



Where on earth did you get the idea that I think Marbs is a winner?

Seriously what the hell makes you think that? We won't get brand because we can't but like I've said in other threads NO ONE is untouchable on this roster and when it comes to this squad my favorite game is the price is right.


You know props to quills though, that trade wasn't half bad, just orlando getting kinda screwed.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey, I thought you were a SM fan...*

And you like that trade? We get One good player...one guy who is a bad landing away from retirement.....some stiffs and some 2nd rounders. 

We give a young starting 2 guard with tons of untapped potential, a young 4 that may turn out to be a good one, a 3 that everyone in the league likes, (3) 1st rounders, a large expiring contract, (2) 2nd rounders, and the LLE?

If the NY guys have another underachieving year, I might think about it but now that trade is insanity. I WOULD, however, trade Superstarbury for those guys even up...hell, they could keep all but Brand and I'd throw in one of next years #1's, to boot.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn you must really like Elton Brand...

Idea 3

Clippers get

Mike Sweetney
Jamal Crawford
Kelvin Cato 
Trevor Ariza
Tony Battie
Knicks 2006 1st
Knicks 2008 1st
Knicks 2010 1st
Magic 2006 1st

---
Sold! I love Jamal Crawford and Sweetney


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Look no Knick fan save quills is going to give you 3 years of draft picks for Elton.
Its just not going to happen. Every year the draft gets deeper and with more international players coming in there is only going to be more talent. Elton brand is not worth 3 first round draft picks.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

How does a Draft get Deeper when you have more Restrictions now then you did in the past to limit the people that can Enter the Draft ???? 

The Drafts the Next few Years are going to be weak as hell into Oden & Mayo come out in 2-3 years & Even then there wont be this Depth you Speak of . The NBA has finally caught up to the International game & they dont have the Ready made prospects anymore to send to the NBA like they did 5 years ago . All Europe has now is Role players & maybe All-Stars . No more Dirks-Pejas & Gasols , Also the Lack of HS Talent hurts since the likes of the Kobes-Tmacs & KGs will no longer enter the league . Coupled that there has'nt been a decent 4 year college player since Duncun & only a hand full of 3 year players that or worth anything like a Brand-Okafor-Artest . The NBA has shot it self in the foot the next couple of years of drafts .


So please don't talk just to talk back up a statment it's been widley regarded that next Years draft will be weaker then this Years & this years draft was weak . So That coupled with the Fact a Marbury-Brand combo would put us in the Eastern Finals perhaps the Finals I would gladly trade 3 LOW 1st rounders for Brand & a Max expiring contract next year in Grant Hill . it makes the Knicks Contenders again .


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quills said:


> How does a Draft get Deeper when you have more Restrictions now then you did in the past to limit the people that can Enter the Draft ????
> 
> The Drafts the Next few Years are going to be weak as hell into Oden & Mayo come out in 2-3 years & Even then there wont be this Depth you Speak of . The NBA has finally caught up to the International game & they dont have the Ready made prospects anymore to send to the NBA like they did 5 years ago . All Europe has now is Role players & maybe All-Stars . No more Dirks-Pejas & Gasols , Also the Lack of HS Talent hurts since the likes of the Kobes-Tmacs & KGs will no longer enter the league . Coupled that there has'nt been a decent 4 year college player since Duncun & only a hand full of 3 year players that or worth anything like a Brand-Okafor-Artest . The NBA has shot it self in the foot the next couple of years of drafts .
> 
> ...



The draft gets deeper, because more players from different parts of the world participate it in. This process of international players competeing for a shot in the league ups the level of talent required to be selective and increases the amount of selective role players making teams better. That's just a damn fact, America doesn't have a monoply.

As for next years draft being weak... well you couldn't be more wrong. It isn't set in stone but for now it's alreayd being dubbed the rudy gay lottery ahha the gay lottery anway , splitter,nemanja ,Yi , Mcroberts ( well maybe not he has a huge attitude problem), Rondo, aldrige, Rodriguez, Morrison, and though I hate to be giving out the goods Brown, all have star potential. They are all possibilities for next years draft as well as possiblities for busts but hey it's early, you know what the hell keep your eye on Carney to see if he can break out of the mold because he is a phenomenal athlete ( just real raw and for a junior that's a bit scary)

Anyway next years draft is real deep man. I don't see how you'd try to argue that importing the best from the world doesn't make it so.


----------

